# Andalusian/Percheon cross



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt because I do not ride 3/4th level dressage, but to me it seems that the movements required for upper level would be tricky for her. She has a very HEAVY way of moving (especially trotting) and doesn't track up at all. At times it even looks like she is almost dragging her back toes at the trot based on the dust coming up. Hopefully others with more expertise will come along shortly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just walking around her stride is very short and seems locked up. Maybe it's because of her conformation or training level, or it could be due to the way she is being ridden.

The same at the trot. The movie locked up for me so can't see much else.

Hopefully more experienced people will contribute.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't understand why in our society if the horse is a little bit underweight, everyone looses their minds, but a grossly obese horse is fine.
Get 400lbs off her and then look at a video. From this I can tell nothing except for that the owners are grossly negligent in their horse care, and the mare may have foundered, repeatedly for all I know.

As far as the training of the horse - Andalusians are extremely trainable horses. However, once they have learned something that is it, it's in there forever. You only get one chance with these guys and IMO whatever talent may have been in there has been squandered. These horses are quite easy to teach how to trot well, the lateral work is very easy to teach them to do correctly, and the sensitivity is so nice on them, but I don't see any of that with this horse.

Best case, she is still somehow sound and vets, you get her for a steal and don't feed her for 2 months and get her to a trainer (who rides dressage, and andalusians, and has good competition results on them!) for 6 months on top of that and you might then have the ground work to teach her some things. She has the typical Percheron weak croup, but her stifle placement and short back may overcome that. She might potentially do an average 3rd or 4th.
Worst case, the mare has foundered repeatedly and is not apt for retraining in which case you have a big fat grade mare who does terrible "half pass".


Sorry for the snark!! I just love the Andalusian breed and hate to see them this way


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What I see is over the bit and heavy. A little slimmer would be nice. Not sure 400 lbs is what she needs to lose.. that is a LOT. 

She is not a fluid mover. At. All. 
Interesting.. they showed no real extensions.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I quite like her  Yup she's a chubbette - I'm thinking IR with that cresty neck. Do get your vet's opinion when you vet her. And you should vet her. She's adorable, and while far from perfect the training is good compared to what I've seen for sale for as 3-4L potential up to 20K lately ;-)

Can she go 3-4L? Possibly, and though she wont be a National horse, I think you would have tons of fun with her. She's a cutie pie  And if you pas on her, please let me know - I know someone who's looking.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Er...just out of curiosity..the horse is a percheron cross. Could the horse's weight be due to the percheron side?


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

tlkng1, that is exactly what I thought. I would prefer she lose a very few pounds, but I didn't think she was THAT overweight for a percheron cross...?

Weez, I will certainly let you know! Are you in AZ? This horse is up near Cave Creek and I was probably going to try to get out there this weekend. In all honestly I am not 100% sure we will be a great match, so I would be happy to set you up with the owner's contact information!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope I'm in NJ, and the gal looking is in MD. Are you going to try her? And may I ask price?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

To the OP, if you haven't already, you might want to check this out.

Official Site: Spanish-Norman Horse Registry, Inc. - Welcome


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Also, have you checked Central AZ Riding Academy? Dorie VLatten Schmitz and her husband run it, and Dorie is a childhood friend whose father was a heck of a dressage trainer and rider, as is Dorie.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want an Andalusian cross got to south phoenix. i may not like charros but they have some well built horses. LOTS of well put together aztecas and they go for a steal.
here are some Andalusian crosses I found on clist. 

Andalusian cross Tri-colored buckskin (azteca)

This one is a little butt high but he is only a yearling
horse/azteca colt/andalusian

2 year old Andalusian filly Yegua de 2 años

Andalusian/ AQHA mare

There are better choices than just this mare. I like her but I agree she is just to heavy in her build as well. She dose not have the movement needed for Dressage.


----------

